# So profitieren Sie von der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu So profitieren Sie von der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: So profitieren Sie von der Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## Mplayer (10. September 2011)

Das ist ein wirklich genialer Service von Amazon. 
Ich habe davon auch schon mehrfach einen Nutzen gehabt. Zuletzt  war das glaub ich bei mir bei The Witcher 2.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. September 2011)

Wenn man bei amazon.co.uk bestellt, gibt es eine "Pre-order Price Guarantee"!


----------

